
Kifi joins Google - misiti3780
https://medium.com/on-the-same-page-with-kifi/the-kifi-team-is-joining-google-f1cd2f2e116c#.jata8gk9h
======
Ezhik
>Although the Kifi service and data will not become part of Google, you’ll be
able to use Kifi for the next few weeks, after which you’ll still be able to
easily export your data for a few weeks.

Seems that their incredible journey is complete.

~~~
nikolay
It looks like a talent acquisition, not a technology one.

